# HOLLY KIDDED :D



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

Holly was bred, Oct. 21, due March 20, this is her 2nd kidding, she is huge I am hoping she is has :boy: :girl: :girl: what do you think?


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Holly day 127*

I'd say :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Holly day 127*

I'll guess triplets! Hope its :boy: :girl: :girl:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Holly day 137 (update pics)*

here is Holly on day 137, she yawns now, and loves to be petted, some days she looks super fat other days its hard to tell she is even prego.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Holly day 137 (update pics)*

I am guessing trips.....


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Holly day 148 UPDATED PHOTOS*

unless she her milk comes in after kidding, I dont think she will go until the weekend or early next week. Yesturday she looked ganted in by her hips and all she does is follow me around that is new. If her gate door is open she comes up the front porch and lays there in front of the door until i come out and rub her, lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Holly day 148 UPDATED PHOTOS*

I say :girl: :girl: :boy: .....and she is filling her udder, hoping she doesn't make you wait too long!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Holly day 148 UPDATED PHOTOS*

I also say triplets to.........

wow you managed to get a poopy shot...LOL :greengrin:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Holly day 148 UPDATED PHOTOS*



toth boer goats said:


> I also say triplets to.........
> 
> wow you managed to get a poopy shot...LOL :greengrin:


 :ROFL: :ROFL:  Sorry, had to take it quick she wanted to get down and see what Lea had for a treat, even though Holly had the same thing lol

I checked her this am, she has started to make a pile of hay to lay in but she still has ligs so not today


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Holly day 151 UPDATED PHOTOS*

here we are on day 151

bag looks bigger lig are barely there she looks hippy to me maybe a bit posty not sure


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Holly day 151 UPDATED PHOTOS*

Yes she's gearing up! Won't be too much longer now! Hope she drops those ligs soon and gives you some babies!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Holly day 151 UPDATED PHOTOS*

Bag is bigger. Are you sure of the bred date? If you are I am going to say she will go on day 158. How many :shrug: I am never good at that. I would say at least two. :scratch:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Holly day 151 UPDATED PHOTOS*

I am not sure about waiting until day 158 sweetgoats, I just got home from the grain store and she now has a tiny bit of blood on her almost like lipstick on a lady, she is talking up a storm, peeing every 5 minutes ,starting to yawn and wants me to pet her all the time.

gonna go clean the pen out will keep you all updated


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Holly day 151 UPDATED PHOTOS*

sounds like babies....soon..... :greengrin:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

Hubby n I were out there cleaning the pen, Holly was happily eating the hay then all of a sudden she started talkin like crazy hunched up and started pushing, :shocked: WOW! :shocked: that set on quick she pushed for about 20 minutes she was walking around with the little head and hooves out, bag broke, took her another 10 minutes to push it out :GAAH: 
then plop its a .............. :girl: 

Holly gets busy cleaning her up, then 15 minutes later more pushing, 10 minutes later still pushing ok now I see a hoof and nose, no other hoof :scratch: sac stillnot broke so I figure its got to be in there, then about 5 minute later I look 1 hoof, a head and the sac is filling up with liquid right on the kids nose, reach over break bag quick rub nose mouth moves thankful to see that another 5 minutes and finally she decided to push it out..............its a.................. :boy: 

that was about at 220 pm he was born she just lost part of her afterbirth the rest is falling out good, so now I have to run back to the grain store i cant fine my nipples :hair: to feel the kids, I atleast made sure they both were sucking on her for a while.

they are almost identical he has one spot behind his elbow I will post pictures later.

he is lazy she is practally running around alread

ok be back to post pictures
:stars: :clap: :stars: :clap:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats!! Can't wait to see them :clap:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on the kids!!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## keebausch (Feb 14, 2009)

Congratulations on the kids!! I can't wait to see them. :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, I was way off. :shrug: Congratulations on the babies


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: HOLLY KIDDED Pictures added*

here she :girl: is  :stars: I am thinking of calling her Cassidy, I swear she came out walking and hopping (hop along Cassidy) what you think? Mike has stuck to him so thats his name
girl just born









Holly pushing out 2nd kid









boy just born









boy









girl, with her get up and go attitude









boy, still very wobbly and unstable 1 1/2 hour after birth


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

and just a couple more pictures

Daughters kitten meeting the kids in the shower stall to cute not to share, lol

she weighed 5 pounds at birth, has browned up around the muzzle
He weighed 7 pounds at birth

had to put the kids inside the house (shower) due to dropping temps last nite, the bathroom is the coldest room in thehouse but not as cold as the outside, I brought them in at 9 pm and put them back out with mom at 630 am
Monstah checking out the strangers in the house









Mike saying hello to Monstah









shes in the red hes in the gay sweater as my son said, lol


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Too cute!! Our cats flock around the new babies to check them out, too. I recall I even posted on here after our very first birth asking if I should be concerned about the cats and the new kids... but our goats and cats seem to have quite a friendship. Adorable little ones!! Congratulations! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! :stars: 

Adorable babies....and such curious kitties!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:stars: Oh so cute-congrats! More adorable in the sweaters. :stars:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

TY

I almost forgot what its like to have kids on the farm FUN FUN FUN

Cassidy nurses from her mom Mike is on the bottle, I bring them in at night as the temp are very cold and I dont want to risk losing one, I can get Cassidy to take a bottle about 2 am i really would like to get her on the bottle so she dont drink all the milk from Holly during the day, I will keep working on her I imagine I will get her to do it in a couple days


----------

